# Down sides to bags



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

As stated, what are the downsides to bags? I have thought about going air but have not heard anything bad about them. There has to be some bad things about air ride, some disadvantages or sacrifices. What are they?

So that's my question.
What is sacrificed?
Bad situations?
Things you have to deal with?
Annoyances?


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

Khunez said:


> As stated, what are the downsides to bags? I have thought about going air but have not heard anything bad about them. There has to be some bad things about air ride, some disadvantages or sacrifices. What are they?
> 
> So that's my question.
> What is sacrificed?
> ...


 
price.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

Other than price 

What annoys bag riders about there suspension? What do they wish could be fixed or improved? I'm looking for those things you realize after the install.


----------



## vdubber2 (Jun 4, 2009)

The thing that annoys me most is now when I drive a bagged car I know that every car I have must be bagged


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

No annoyances.... 



Just the urge to find ways to get moar low!!!


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

The fear of leaks. That's about it. And if installed well, even that fear isn't an issue.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

What is the situation if you get a leak driving/ parked?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Having to fight off all the b*tches. They love bags


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

digital management failing or breaking getting stuck aired out, leaks.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Price, pressure based vs height based systems (pressure based systems kind of suck, but height based systems are expensive and require more work/electronics), fear of leaks, and wanting to baby the car. I am afraid to drive the car even remotely hard for fear that a bag will blow or a line will tear. Blowing lines out sucks. 

If I was a boss and could get to work on coils, I probably would stick to coils


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

I figured flat tires would be one. Most peoples setups are in the spare tire well. So no spare. And if you are running stretched tires. Looks like a flat would f-up a $900+ rim quick like.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Even though I have the $$ to do it, I'm still undecided about air, mainly due to the fact that the tanks & other components will need the room that I already have filled with audio gear (I find my music much more satisfying than a sound of an air compressor ). 

I also want to have as much of the car interior appear stock, which I've done with the kick panel pods for my mid-ranges, the enclosures for the 15" subs in the trunk, & the area where the amplifiers are hidden.

So I've been staring at my trunk for the last few months trying to see the most unobtrusive way to do it for my daily driven JSW, where the trunk space is used constantly.

I have yet to see a truly "stock" looking trunk setup on this site that didn't dedicate all of the usable space to air components, etc.

I'm also a bit leery of the issue of mechanical failure, which wouldn't happen using coil-overs... but seeing tucked tire is SOOO damn sexy (personally, I think tire poke/stretch looks goofy).


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

vdubber2 said:


> The thing that annoys me most is now when I drive a bagged car I know that every car I have must be bagged


this. i feel exactly the same way.



John Reid said:


> I have yet to see a truly "stock" looking trunk setup on this site that didn't dedicate all of the usable space to air components, etc.


i like to think my setup is fairly "stock". my original carpeting is still in, i still have the spare tire in the well if i need it and i've only sacrificed about 6" of trunk height in order to lay out all my components into a false floor. the only thing exposed in my trunk with the flooring in place is the top 1/2 of my tank and the cooling head of my compressor. i can still fold my seats down and fit long objects in the back since my tank is along the side of the trunk and not in the way.

*tl;dr* there are plenty of ways to setup your air components in the trunk and not sacrifice space or have it appear crowded.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

You always have to be extra vigilant in ensuring that your front wheels are straight prior to airing out. Just ask all those on air with jacked up fenders.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the ride gets "softer" the lower you go


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No real complaints! Compared to a car on coils it is so much better for what I do. Normal driving it is a no brainer and even mildly spirited driving it feels great.

In regards to liability... No issues as long as you take care of a few things.

1. Leak check before you drive
2. Make sure no lines are rubbing or able to move in the range of rubbing
3. Check bag clearances

If you do these basic steps you will have no issues, just as usual, don't be a tard.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I haven't had any issues other than my switchspeed controller needed to be sent out to AccuAir for a small repair. They got it fixed and back to me in about 5 business days, including ship time.

If you do everything right and don't cut corners, air is very reliable.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

before E-level my issue was uneven heights at the same pressures and difficulty getting it leveled. 
after E-level i have no complaints


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

f_399 said:


> the ride gets "softer" the lower you go


^This my back tires hate me


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> You always have to be extra vigilant in ensuring that your front wheels are straight prior to airing out. Just ask all those on air with jacked up fenders.


haha, for the most part I straighten out, but there are those times where I am so anxious to air out that I forget my wheels are still partially turned


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Annoying to constantly set and reset, air leaks, more things to go wrong when compared to coils. 

If i were to do it over again, I would buy a system with presets. Switchspeed just didn't cut it..


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I do hate draining the tank and having to wait forever for it to refill


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

NONE :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bboy_jon said:


> I do hate draining the tank and having to wait forever for it to refill


add a drain **** at the bottom of your tank, you wont have to empty the tank that way for drainage


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the never ending battle to get the car lower, generally, I dont think ill be happy until the car turns inside out and the wheels come out of the roof. 

and feeling bad for people who dont have air because they are jealous of how much more awesome you are then them. 

:laugh:

really though, if you do it right, there are no down sides what so ever. :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont know if anyone mentioned it, but the biggest CONS is MORE THINGS CAN GO WRONG, especially if you go with height based sensors

:heart: E-LEVEL :heart:


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm really considering bags but i drive hard, would it be bad to drive my car hard with bags or would it be ok?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> I'm really considering bags but i drive hard, would it be bad to drive my car hard with bags or would it be ok?


same applies to coil, quality components/install is the answer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> I'm really considering bags but i drive hard, would it be bad to drive my car hard with bags or would it be ok?


I've been in the Air Lift STI, it puts down about 500whp on pump gas and it's on Air Lift air suspension. The video below is of Josh going 'easy' on it  

Video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWwQx_hC3wQ

We are in the process of putting two 400whp + cars on air here at Bag Riders shop :beer:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Any videos of it running through a road course or track? Making two right hand turns and going straight on a public highway isn't my definition of "driving hard."


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

well, he did say he was going "easy" on it

theres a few track videos i saw on Air Lifts you tube page:thumbup:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AirLiftCompany?feature=watch


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

kilimats said:


> add a drain **** at the bottom of your tank, you wont have to empty the tank that way for drainage


I have a drain port. Or are you talking about setting up a drain that can be closed to keep the air in while you drain the water? 

There was a video not too long ago on stanceworks of a pretty sweet race mini cooper on air. It ran pretty hard


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Someone asking me to drag it. You have to do it when someone asks....


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

my car won't drag.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> my car won't drag.


:thumbdown:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> my car won't drag.


:laugh:

One problem I ran into with my setup was just this past weekend driving to Wuste. I guess the manifolds got so hot that they stuck. Luckily I was at drive height, but had to wait (what felt like an eternity) for them to cool down and air out.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

kilimats said:


> add a drain **** at the bottom of your tank, you wont have to empty the tank that way for drainage


Is it really that big of a deal if I can't drain my tank? I can't really. The way everything is set up the one drain I could use is level so it doesn't really drain. I have two water traps though and I empty them pretty regularly.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> Is it really that big of a deal if I can't drain my tank? I can't really. The way everything is set up the one drain I could use is level so it doesn't really drain. I have two water traps though and I empty them pretty regularly.


Water can get into your manifolds and rust. Bags too.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have my traps between my tank and valves and they never see water. All of my water collects in the dam tank so I kind of want to just move my traps between the compressor and tank since it is a pain to drain it


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

My traps are between the tank and compressors.. how often are you guys emptying out your tanks?


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 3 water traps on my system, one after each compressor and another one between the tank and v2 manifold and that one is clear, so I can see if water is trying to work its way thru my system.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

if you pop a bag and dont have a spare on hand, your SOL..


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

If you pop a bag you are DIW. If you aren't DIW then it is simply a faulty bag which has around the same chance as a spring breaking.

As I stated earlier. No leaks and make sure you have no rubbing of either bags or lines and you are fine. I think I have only seen one bag on here let go on here for no reason and even then he may have had some rubbing. 



_Dirty_ said:


> if you pop a bag and dont have a spare on hand, your SOL..


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> If you pop a bag you are DIW. If you aren't DIW then it is simply a faulty bag which has around the same chance as a spring breaking.
> 
> As I stated earlier. No leaks and make sure you have no rubbing of either bags or lines and you are fine. I think I have only seen one bag on here let go on here for no reason and even then he may have had some rubbing.


Chances are very slim, however it is a potential problem


----------

